# Wood Worms Have Eaten Into Your Brain If........



## BrentWin (Dec 18, 2013)

You are at work looking at your desk top figuring how to cut it up for the best looking blanks.

You quit appologizing to your wife about tracking saw dust into the house, telling her that it makes the place look rustic and you like it.

Your wife's new car has never been parked in the garage because that's where you store your "good" wood.

Others?????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2013)

Wood barter.com is your home page on your computer

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jmurray (Dec 18, 2013)

there is sawdust in your pants pockets, straight from the dryer

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 18, 2013)

If your first "clicks" in the morning are on WoodBarter.com ...

If your second "clicks" in the morning are on Craigslist "tools"...

If you write more on woodworking forums than you write to family or friends...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2013)

When your wife tells you that you spend too much time on Woodbarter, and your reply is, "But honey, I have to, I'm a moderator!"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2013)

When you bring a piece of wood to bed to look at while in bed....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 18, 2013)

While driving you pay more attention to trees down on the side of the road than the road itself.

You random knock on people's doors to ask their intentions for the tree down in their yard

You plan a return trip just after dusk...

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 4


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 18, 2013)

You have convinced your wife that she needs to be looking for downed trees and burls on her side of the road. She's pretty good too.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2013)

When you cant build a fire because you "turned" all the firewood. Including the oak

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 18, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> While driving you pay more attention to trees down on the side of the road than the road itself.
> 
> You random knock on people's doors to ask their intentions for the tree down in their yard
> 
> You plan a return trip just after dusk...



Totally me right here !!!!! lollloll

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LemonadeJay (Dec 18, 2013)

<------- You get stopped by the police while running at midnight with a log someone put out with the trash for the next morning. The policeman thought I had a TV or something on my shoulder.

You fire up your wood fired pizza oven with wood shavings.

You head to the store for something small and come home hours later with a load of wood and never made it to the store.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LemonadeJay (Mar 10, 2014)

I was lucky enough to be traveling for work last week in North Carolina. I got a kidney stone that brought me to my knees. That didn't stop me from trying to find out from the emergency room staff where I could get some local wood. They are used to people coming in to score narcotics and I am trying to score wood.

I struck out on the wood but I passed the stone the next day shortly after flying home.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 10, 2014)

You pick up wood off the side of the road that you don't need and will never use. So you can have it in your own dumpster for a few days, just in case your wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2014)

When you have a pail full of 1/2 inch pieces you won't throw out because someday they'll get used for inlay or segmented turning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 14, 2014)

jmurray said:


> there is sawdust in your pants pockets, straight from the dryer



That's me!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Mar 14, 2014)

So sad but true!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2014)

You ruin your life by starting a forum to try and get more curly koa, and people taunt you for it. Even torture you with it. But you love the a$$holes anyway because they love the same wood you do. And they have curly koa. And you think maybe one day they will share. And you know damn well they won't. But you don't care because you are a wood addict. But you think maybe one day someone will at least sell you some really great curly koa. But they won't and you know damn well they won't but you don't care . . . . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 8 | Sincere 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 14, 2014)

When you leave walmart with a small scale and a propane plumbers torch... neither of which are used for illegal purposes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You ruin your life by starting a forum to try and get more curly koa, and people taunt you for it. Even torture you with it. But you love the a$$holes anyway because they love the same wood you do. And they have curly koa. And you think maybe one day they will share. And you know damn well they won't. But you don't care because you are a wood addict. But you think maybe one day someone will at least sell you some really great curly koa. But they won't and you know damn well they won't but you don't care . . . . . .



You must be talking about @SENC


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> When you leave walmart with a small scale and a propane plumbers torch... neither of which are used for illegal purposes.



I hear it's only illegal if.........you get caught smoking wood

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> You must be talking about @SENC



I'm not talking about either of you teasers actually. Y'all are lightweights when it gets right down to it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey, now! I'm just out here minding my own business, and what do I get? Where's the love?



manbuckwal said:


> You must be talking about @SENC

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> Hey, now! I'm just out here minding my own business, and what do I get? Where's the love?

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You ruin your life by starting a forum to try and get more curly koa, and people taunt you for it. Even torture you with it. But you love the a$$holes anyway because they love the same wood you do. And they have curly koa. And you think maybe one day they will share. And you know damn well they won't. But you don't care because you are a wood addict. But you think maybe one day someone will at least sell you some really great curly koa. But they won't and you know damn well they won't but you don't care . . . . . .


Can someone tell me what this is please. I found a bunch of it over in the corner on the shop floor. Looks like cut offs I swept in a pile. Oh this isn't the wood I.D. thread. Well excuse me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 15, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> Can someone tell me what this is please. I found a bunch of it over in the corner on the shop floor. Looks like cut offs I swept in a pile. Oh this isn't the wood I.D. thread. Well excuse me.View attachment 45372




Probably kindling or shim material I'd guess....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like a door stop

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## jmurray (Mar 15, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> Can someone tell me what this is please. I found a bunch of it over in the corner on the shop floor. Looks like cut offs I swept in a pile. Oh this isn't the wood I.D. thread. Well excuse me.View attachment 45372



i think its one of those fire starting logs they sell at the gas station. pitch it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2014)

Door step log starter not sure either but let me know so I know what to do with mine . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Door step log starter not sure either but let me know so I know what to do with mine . .
> 
> View attachment 45381



Pack all that up and have it special delivered to ND tomorrow sometime. We'll be loading up the moving truck on Monday and having a nice fire going then will help keep us all warmed up. We're still getting some cold temps, and all my good fire-starting wood is boxed up and inaccessible right now. All that wood in that pic will make a very nice fire which will help warm us up. Woke up to it being 10F outside this morning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 15, 2014)

One Adam twelve please respond to someplace in TX. Man spotted by neighbors with extreme wooditis. Swing by the E.R. pick up antidote ( it's the bag stuffed with Jefferson's ). Not a cure but it may help with the pain.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2014)

At first I thought you said woodtits, and I was gonna suggest I haven't gone that far. Yet . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 15, 2014)

I did have saw dust pockets in fresh pants this morning... I think I have the fever! Oh yeah I'm buying a cant now I must have the fever!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 15, 2014)

Kevin, I'm pretty sure yours is a packing peanut. Hopefully that gives you a clue what to do with it. Would be a good filler in the box with the camo cap you're sending me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 15, 2014)

My god those are some tight curls!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 15, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I did have saw dust pockets in fresh pants this morning... I think I have the fever! Oh yeah I'm buying a cant now I must have the fever!





Blueglass said:


> I did have saw dust pockets in fresh pants this morning... I think I have the fever! Oh yeah I'm buying a cant now I must have the fever!


Yes, it seems you are infected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai (Mar 16, 2014)

to continue the thread...

Laying in bed sick with high temperature thinking if looking at my best wood blocks (curly koa) will heal me, at least for a minute.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 16, 2014)

Sounds like it's worth a shot,

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> At first I thought you said woodtits, and I was gonna suggest I haven't gone that far. Yet . . . .



Maybe you haven't... but @simihacker has...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2014)

Molokai said:


> to continue the thread...
> 
> Laying in bed sick with high temperature thinking if looking at my best wood blocks (curly koa) will heal me, at least for a minute.



Ah rats. My secret to happiness and health has been discovered. The price will really go up now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

